# Your favorite 40k quote?



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

As the title says. What is you favorite quotation from the 40k universe? Rulebooks, codexes, fiction or games. Let us know and where it come from. 

I'll start with my all time high! 

"Only the insane have the strength enough to prosper. Only those who prosper may truly judge what is sane." ~2ed rulebook.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Immortality is not the same as invulnerability, but it is close enough. - Illuminor Szeras

Had that as my signature for ages. I also love the one Zandrekh has because it just shows how barmy he is yet he is still an amazing tactician.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

A small mind is easily filled with faith.

I found this to be perfectly suited to represent certain people in real world


----------



## DeathGlam (Apr 17, 2014)

Mine is from the Daemonhunters Codex, just made me fall in love with the Inquisition.

_*I carry with me an Inquisitorial Seal. It is a small, unassuming object contained in a neat box of Pluvian obsidian. It is a modest thing. Relatively plain, adorned with a single motif and a simple motto. Yet with this little object I can sign the death warrant of an entire world and consign a billion souls to Oblivion.*_


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

neferhet said:


> A small mind is easily filled with faith.
> 
> I found this to be perfectly suited to represent certain people in real world


That came to mind as soon as I read this thread! 

I remember another one from one of the old rulebooks about an open mind being easily corrupted, I wish I could remember it. The 40k universe has always had great quotes

edit:

*'Some may question your right to destroy ten billion people. But those who understand realise that you have no right to let them live.'

*^Real life dictators should use this kind of justification


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Squire said:


> Real life dictators should use this kind of justification


Yikes.

_Only the insane have strength enough to prosper; only those that prosper truly judge
what is sane._


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

My favorites are both from chaos characters published during 2nd Edition. For those who know me, I did most of my playing and reading during 2nd ed, so there's a special place in my heart for the content from that period of time. The I did a quick search before posting copies of these and Aaron Dembski-Bowden had a blog post from a few years ago about my favorite quote which is attributed to Kargos Bloodspitter, Champion of Khorne. My second quote is from Lufgt Huron from the books in the 2nd ed boxed game before any of the Badab war content existed, and before the 2nd ed chaos codex was published where he was first described as anything more than a name with quotes.



Kargos Bloodspitter said:


> Though the gates that stand between the mortal world and the immortal Realm of Chaos are now closed to me, still I would rather die having glimpsed eternity than never to have stirred from the cold furrow of mortal life. I embrace death without regret as I have embraced life without fear.
> 
> - _Codex Imperialis_, p.77





Lufgt Huron said:


> Though my guards may sleep and ships may rest at anchor, our foes know full well that big guns never tire.
> 
> - _Warhammer 40,000 2nd Edition Rulebook_, pg. 48


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Squire said:


> I remember another one from one of the old rulebooks about an open mind being easily corrupted, I wish I could remember it. The 40k universe has always had great quotes


 An open mind is like a fortress with its gates unbarred and unguarded? 



Kreuger said:


> Originally Posted by Kargos Bloodspitter, Champion of Khorne
> Though the gates that stand between the mortal world and the immortal Realm of Chaos are now closed to me, still I would rather die having glimpsed eternity than never to have stirred from the cold furrow of mortal life. I embrace death without regret as I have embraced life without fear.


Yes, that one is pure poetry. Something an imperial loyalist could never understand.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Nef, I really like it because it is neither insane or fanatical. Kargos clearly looks at his life without judgement and is glad of it. 

I think this sort of perspective on chaos is refreshing and under played in recent editions.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Totally underplayed. I feel the same, it's a "realistic" way to see chaos. One doesn't join chaos just to eat the spleen of some poor guy in battle (not everyne, at least!), but for more selfish reason and for power, immortality, freedom. I remember another little quote/story from CSM codex (3.5 ed) about a chaos worshipper from a barbaric world (the seventh son of Kashada or something like that)and how his people worshipped the four winds and fought the Sun God (emprah) worshippers...someone could post it here? it was amazing!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Squire said:


> That came to mind as soon as I read this thread!
> 
> I remember another one from one of the old rulebooks about an open mind being easily corrupted, I wish I could remember it. The 40k universe has always had great quotes



This might be it? 

"An empty mind is like unto a freshly turned sod: if not sown with the seeds of love, duty and honour, the insidious weeds of heresy will take root." Heresy and Faith: an introspection. ~2ed codex imperialis.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I had a similar thread at some point, but I think it died out in the vast space that is Heresy. So I will post my favorite quote here:



> Know this Blood Angel. Your final mission was a failure. Your brothers are dead. We will wear their armor in the battle against the false Emperor. And know this, Champion of the IX Legion. Twice now the sons of the Night Haunter has seen you slain. Greet the afterlife within the warp knowing you were too weak to triumf over us, even once.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


- Talos, _Soul hunter_


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

"A plee of innocence is guilty of wasting my time. Guilty!" - Fyodor Karamazov


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

*Attack is the only order worth remembering. 
-Kharn the Betrayer*



neferhet said:


> An open mind is like a fortress with its gates unbarred and unguarded?


That's the one! I wonder if you could try saying it to people IRL until somebody agrees with you



Moriouce said:


> This might be it?
> 
> "An empty mind is like unto a freshly turned sod: if not sown with the seeds of love, duty and honour, the insidious weeds of heresy will take root." Heresy and Faith: an introspection. ~2ed codex imperialis.


It's a nicer quote but I don't go back as far as 2nd edition


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, even if they don't agree in words, many times they do agree in actions. So they still agree...

-Serve the Emperor today. Tomorrow you might be dead.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

What the plague champion says in Dawn of War 2.

"I have an eternity to finish."


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

My personal favourite is when sanguinus challenged horus and simply said "bring it shit bag"


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> My personal favourite is when sanguinus challenged horus and simply said "bring it shit bag"


Wait seriously?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

_"I have received your messages, acquainting me that these worlds belong to your Emperor, your master. In return I am to inform you that the said worlds belong to his Ethereal Majesty, Aun'O Bork'an Vral, my master, by right of settlement. Should you wish to gain similar rights you must submit yourselves to his wisdom as members of the Tau empire."_

-*Por'el Tau'n Ukos*, Water caste negotiator



_"The first rule of unarmed combat is: don’t be unarmed."_

-Unknown Fire Caste drill instructor



_"It appears to me that, lacking the sense of unity that might inform them of their insignificance, these Gue’la have come to think that they might own the stars themselves, even the spaces in between them. Only by our presence, I think, might we now convince them otherwise."_

-_Kor’O Tau’n Viel_


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

Have a few favourites:
Let them hide in their fortress, my crew could use the target practise.
-Chorus spear of Macragge.

Victory does not always rest with the big guns but if we rest in front of them, all will be lost.
-Commander od the Silver Skulls.

Hiding in the trees are they? Lets see those grox-lovers hide from this!
-Wyvern Commander.

Heroes of Armageddon! You have withstood the savgery of the Orks, and they have nothing left for you to fear. So raise high the black banners of vengence- now is our time!
-Commissar Yarrick.

''Ensign! Ensign! Why is that asteroid shooting at us?"
-Captain Alamander encounters Ork Roks for the first time

Fetch me another plaything. This one seems to have broken.
- Urien Rakarth, haemonculus

Their arrogance is matched only by their firepower.
-Eldar about the Imperium

Your understanding is not required mongh-keigh, only your surrender.
-Eldar Autarch of Saim Hann

Dis here'z my choppa n' dis here'z my gun. Dis 'un's fer killin' n' soz dis 'un!
-Ork Kommando

It was he who lead us to the Ork known as Ghazghkull. He commanded us to steer him to your world of Armagedon. Ten thousand Eldar lives would have been lost if not done so, what is an million humans for such a cause?
-Eldar Ranger


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

This is a funny one i seen somewhere:
-My Lord, I bring news."

Typhus Marburg paused in his study of the situation map of the dreary little planet his forces were engaged in
ravaging. "Yes?"

"Lord. Starships have appeared in the outer system and are on course for a landing. They have been identified as
elements of the Flesh Tearers."

"Yeah? Tell them to sod off and find their own world. Tell 'em we got here first."

"Sire, you misunderstand. They are here to defend this world!"

"What! Why? It's a sorry state of affairs when the followers of Chaos start to defend the weakling Imperium from each
other!"

"Um, Lord... the Flesh Tearers are a loyalist chapter."

"They are? With a name like that! Are you sure they're not one of ours?"

"Positive, My Lord."

"Have you been able to call for any assistance?"

"The Astropaths have contacted other forces nearby. Unfortunately this has also alerted other loyalist forces in the
sector and they are also headed our way."

"Bugger. So who gets here first then?"

"The Alpha Legion, sire."

"It never rains, it only pours, hey?"

"Umm..."

"What!"

"The Alpha Legion is one of ours."

"It is?!"

"Yes."

"I'm confused. You're telling me that a mob called the 'Flesh Tearers' isn't one of ours but a mob called the - what was
it again..."

"The Alpha Legion, sire."

"Right... a mob called the Alpha Legion is one of ours."

"That is correct, sire."

"So who else is showing up to this barney then?"

"The Blood Drinkers."

"One of ours?"

"One of theirs."

"OK."

"The Iron Warriors."

"One of theirs?"

"No. One of ours."

"Go figure."

"The Dark Angels."

"Now I've heard of them. Followers of Slaanesh aren't they?"

"No, I think you're thinking of The Fallen, sire. The Dark Angels are Loyalists too."

"Bugger. So who else then?"

"The Emperor's Children."

"Oh, that one's too easy. They're obviously loyalists with a name like that."

"Um, not exactly my Lord."

"Really?"

"Yes, Lord. They're one of ours too."

"This is silly. All the really evil sounding names are being used by weakling loyalists while it seems as though the
forces of chaos have got the naff monikers. Are there any more of these I should know about?"

"A few, Lord."

"OK then, spell it out for me, starting with Loyalists that sound like traitors and then moving onto traitors that sound
like Loyalists."

"I will attempt to do so, Lord. OK - the Loyalists that sound like traitors... the Marauders, Rampagers, Destroyers and
Storm Lords (all White Scar second foundings in point of fact)."

"I like the sound of the Storm Lords. You sure they aren't one of ours?"

"Quite sure. Then there's the Blood Drinkers and the Flesh Tearers - both of which are Loyalist second founding of
the Blood Angels."

"With names like that I'd always assumed they were more bone headed followers of the blood god."

"Not so far, My Lord. Then there's the Red Talons..."

"I thought they were renegade pirates."

"No Lord, that's the Red Corsairs."

"Oh. OK. Continue."

"The Brazen Claws are loyalists too."

"Good name for a Khornate force though isn't it?"

"Yes Lord. Then there's the Black Guard (not to be confused with the Black Legion which IS one of ours), the
Revilers, and the Raptors."

"Hold on a minute! The Raptors? They're definitely ours. Hell we've got a small unit of them attached to our forces
haven't we?"

"My Lord, those are the troops known as Raptors but there is also a loyalist legion with the same name."

"Must get a bit confusing for the loyalists then?"

"I imagine so, My Lord. There are also the Doom Eagles, the Silver Skulls, and the Iron Hands (not to be mistaken for
the Iron Warriors, who are ours)."

"Bloody hell. Is that it?"

"There are also some lesser known chapters that also seem to cause occasional confusion."

"Such as..."

"The Doomfarers are one that our forces have occasionally encountered."

"Oh yeah. Those yoyos. So what about the Chaos forces that sound like loyalists then..."

"Well as mentioned earlier there are The Emperor's Children, The Iron Warriors, the Thousand Sons, the Lunar
Wolves (who changed their name to the Sons of Horus and then to the Black Legion)..."

"Well at least they're easily IDed as one of ours now. The Black Legion eh? Now that's a proper name. Just postively
oozes evil from every pore."

"Yes, Lord. To continue, there are also the Word Bearers, and the Alpha Legion."

"The Word Bearers? What kind of silly name is that for a Chaos Legion?"

"They used to be missionarys sire"

"We you'd think that once they switched to our side they'd change their name to something a little more in keeping
with being evil mad men. I mean come on 'The Word Bearers'? It's a silly name."

"Yes my Lord"

"You know, I think the forces of Chaos should have proper Chaos names. There's no room for mistakes when you're
called something like 'The World Eaters' or 'The Death Guard'..."

"Actually Lord, both those chapters had those names when they were loyalists."

"You're kidding."

"No, My Lord."

"Yeesh. I would have thought names like that would be a bit scary for the average imperial citizen. I mean "Yay we're
being rescued by the World Eaters" just doesn't sound credible while "Aargh! Flee! It's the World Eaters" seems
much more likely."

"Yes, My Lord. I believe the latter is more likely these days anyway."

"Makes no bloody sense at all."

"Yes, My Lord."

"Kill 'em all and let the Chaos Gods sort 'em out I say."

"Sounds like a completely reasonable approach to me, My Lord."


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Hahahha! Now that is 40k comedy! Brilliant!


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

bitsandkits said:


> My personal favourite is when sanguinus challenged horus and simply said "bring it shit bag"





Samules said:


> Wait seriously?


Seconded. Seriously?? Thats big from a guy with angel wings! As for my favourites, I throw them around a fair bit.

"Do you hear the voices too?!" and "Why aren't we killing yet!?" both from Khorne Bezerkers from DoW.


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

"Kill him Dave, kill him till he's dead!" - Some random guy at my Flgs, to his mate (who I presume is called Dave)


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

King Gary said:


> "Kill him Dave, kill him till he's dead!"


If there's one thing Game of Thrones has taught me...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

whittsy said:


> Seconded. Seriously?? Thats big from a guy with angel wings! As for my favourites, I throw them around a fair bit.
> 
> "Do you hear the voices too?!" and "Why aren't we killing yet!?" both from Khorne Bezerkers from DoW.


yeah totally true, through everyone knew that one??, to be fair i thought Horus's reply of " Im gonna skull fuck your eye socket cloud chaser" was a great come back.


----------



## Stig'sPrimarchCousin (Sep 29, 2011)

Sanguinius to Fulgrim and The Khan: "I wonder which one of _you_ would win in a duel. I would like to see that. You both handle a blade like gods."

The Khan's reply to Fulgrim: "You would lose. You would lose because you would treat it like a game, like you treat everything, and I would not. You would lose because you know nothing of me, and I know everything of you because you shout it form the turrets of your battle cruisers. My prowess remains unknown. You have some reputation as a swordsman, brother, but I make no boast when I tell you I would leave you choking on it."


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

The Irish Commissar said:


> This is a funny one i seen somewhere:
> -My Lord, I bring news."
> 
> Typhus Marburg paused in his study of the situation map of the dreary little planet his forces were engaged in
> ...


ha ha brilliant I love it


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Squire said:


> 'Some may question your right to destroy ten billion people. But those who understand realise that you have no right to let them live.'


^^ This one


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

*I must ask that you remember to add sources to your quatations. *


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

"The third and final group are aberrants; Chapters who, through quirk of gene-seed, mutation or stubbornness, eschew the Codex Astartes in favor of other structural and combat doctrines......Others, such as the Space Wolves and the Black Templars, remain stubbornly independent, looking to their own founder's ways of war and caring little of how they fare in the eyes of others......Such divergent Chapters play little part in this volume, for this is the tale of the Ultramarines, and all who follow their example."

Mat Ward, 5th Ed Space Marine Codex


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

AH! Hear that, Blood Angels, Space Wolves, GREY KNIGHTS? You are ABERRANT!!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

‘There is no greater weapon in this whole miserable galaxy than pure, unalloyed hate. That is why
we will defeat the Imperium in the end; we hate as they never could.’
- GHARALOX IRONBREED, WARPSMITH OF THE SHADOWSTAR FORGE
(from the helbrute dataslate)
This one is pretty cute


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

"I am the hammer. I am the blade in His hand. I am the mail about His fist. I am the bane of His foes and the lament of the treacherous. I am the end..." -Catechism of Hatred, Grey Knights


----------



## Lord Lorne Walkier (Jul 19, 2009)

"Death comes in many forms, but i would count aerial bombardment amongst the most satisfyingly efficient."


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

"Fuck, not snake eyes AGAIN"

-as far as im concerned, everyone in the 40k universe.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

ntaw said:


> not snake eyes AGAIN


tsk, noobz. i swear not against SNAKE EYES. When it happens to me it's BEHOLDER'S EYES!!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Moriouce said:


> *I must ask that you remember to add sources to your quatations. *


do you prefer Ketchup or Mayo ?


----------



## TAU4298 (Apr 20, 2008)

"I have dug my grave in this place I will triumph or I will die!!"
- Chaplin Grimadlus, final moments of the Battle of helsreach


----------

